
The US government has trouble keeping track of radioactive material - 0xbxd
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/17/17583100/radioactive-plutonium-cesium-car-san-antonio-stolen
======
shaqbert
Keeping track might not be the most important problem. The track record of
keeping the vast stockpile of weapons grade plutonium safe is somewhat
worrying me: , when even grannies can break into the highest security facility
[0].

[0]: [https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/03/09/break-in-
at-y-...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/03/09/break-in-at-y-12)

